# too big or not?



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

So I am redoing my 20 gallon tall tank. And i got this root ornament that i really like, but i am wondering if it is too big. It is about 1" shorter than the height of my tank, and the roots spread to almost half the length of my tank.
the store had some similar ornaments but smaller, should i switch for a shorter one?
These are the plants i have so far: C. wendtii, C. willisii, and another crypt, that has tall and slender leaves.

some advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, first of all, I would ask if they are aquarium safe. If they are, there is no too big or too small. It is really your personal taste. BTW, they all look very nice.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

lar said:


> Hi, first of all, I would ask if they are aquarium safe. If they are, there is no too big or too small. It is really your personal taste. BTW, they all look very nice.


yes they are all made specifically for aquariums. 
I do like the ornament but im having difficulty aquascaping my tank with it. i can't picture how the plants should look around it, and because it is so tall, i don't want the crypts to be hiding behind it. 
if you have any ideas for me that would be helpful. and thanks for you comment, i agree that they all look good. decisions, decisions....


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

What do you have in there for fish?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it could be a cool effect.. I would put it in the back left corner and have plans around it.. I think it will look very unique (almost as tho its the root of a live tree t=without it sticking out the top of the tank.. the fish I think will like it)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think it's too big, but it depends on what you have/plan to have in the 20 gallon. There isn't a whole lot of swimming room to begin with in a 20, so if you have some faster swimming fish in there, it might limit the space too much.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try tying or gluing some java ferns or anubias to the roots, so that some of the greenery isn't hiding behind but is actually growing on the roots. They're very nice.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

For a bunch of smaller fish shouldn't be an issue, but like previous members stated it's not a whole lot of room.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

you can lie it down or even up side down and see how it looks. You never know. I really like the idea of attaching moss or anubias on it.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions. 
i was thinking a school of ghost catfish and some amano shrimp would be the inhabitants, but right now it is empty. the large root ornament wouldn't leave much room for my ghosties.

i also tried lying it down but is has holes in the bottom and it just didn't look good. 

as for the anubias and java fern i was hoping for an all crypt tank, but i might consider some java fern cause i have some extra. 

i think i will go back to the store and take a look at the smaller ones, maybe i will get inspired. Hopefully...


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

glass cats are pretty boring... i'd suggest getting something a little more interesting like a school of tetras and a team of cory's that would whizz around the root structure all day long


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> glass cats are pretty boring... i'd suggest getting something a little more interesting like a school of tetras and a team of cory's that would whizz around the root structure all day long


i don't think they are boring at all, they shimmer when they swim, it is so pretty. 
To each his own, I guess.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

The large ornament would make it look AWESOME. With a bunch of small colorful fish like cardinals and shrimp, with some moss on it, You just gave me an idea for another fish tank when i start setting up more.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

So i went back to the store and i ended up buying the other 2 ornaments just to try it out, and i really like how it turned out. the background i got from big al's online makes it look even better.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

It is looking good! Can't wait to see picture with fish. Keep us posted...


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

lar said:


> It is looking good! Can't wait to see picture with fish. Keep us posted...


thanks,  i will.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

that looks awesome. I like to use the full height of the tank for decor. adds real depth to the setup. love the background.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Dough said:


> that looks awesome. I like to use the full height of the tank for decor. adds real depth to the setup. love the background.


thanks, i guess the ornament turned out to be the perfect size.


----------

